# Anacharis & Flourish Excel - A No No?



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I would suggest heading over to the Seachem website and reading the Excel FAQ.


----------



## stcyrwm (Sep 1, 2005)

My anacharis does well with recommended dosing of Excel but has some problems at higher dosing. I've read many times of folks having varying experiences. My sense is that you could try it and slowly up the dosing to the point you wanted or until you started seeing problems. I've never heard of anyone killing them off so you could experiment and then back it off as needed. 

Good Luck, Bill


----------



## casadeskunk_m (Apr 11, 2004)

Rex Grigg said:


> Well I would suggest heading over to the Seachem website and reading the Excel FAQ.



Thanks Rex, I know I can always count on you to know what should be obvious to the rest of us.

It sounds like trial and error is about the best way (thanks Bill).

Mike


----------



## Don135 (Dec 6, 2005)

FYI - I posted a thread here entitled "Anacharis melting away - bla, bla, bla" on 1/21/06. I didn't get any responses so I was still searching and just came across this thread. Well I followed Rex's advice here and found the following on Seachem's Excel FAQ:

Q: I've been using Flourish Excel for the 4 days, and I've noticed that my Anacharis seems to be dying, while my other plants are doing fine. Why is this?
A: Anacharis is a particularly sensitive species (known to be sensitive to high temperature, trace copper, formaldehyde etc.). It is also sensitive to Flourish Excel. If you have Anacharis in an aquarium in which you are dosing Flourish Excel we recommend using Flourish Excel every other day rather than daily.

In trying to do the best I could for my plants until my new CO2 system arrives I followed the bottle instructions for initial dose of 1 cap full/10 gals. I put in 12 caps of Excel a week after I planted the Anacharis, and followed the daily dosing thereafter. Looks like I nuked the dang things. Another flippin lesson learned the hard way.  OK stop your laughing! 

Don


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Ironic isn't it? Anacharis, arguably the most prodigious, hardy plant in the hobby done in by a little Excel? Well, to be honest I'm surprised anything survives Excel. Glutaraldehyde (sp?) is a bad mother (shut yo mouth) as far as chemicals go.


----------



## Alexplosive (Mar 24, 2006)

Don135 said:


> FYI - I posted a thread here entitled "Anacharis melting away - bla, bla, bla" on 1/21/06. I didn't get any responses so I was still searching and just came across this thread. Well I followed Rex's advice here and found the following on Seachem's Excel FAQ:
> 
> Q: I've been using Flourish Excel for the 4 days, and I've noticed that my Anacharis seems to be dying, while my other plants are doing fine. Why is this?
> A: Anacharis is a particularly sensitive species (known to be sensitive to high temperature, trace copper, formaldehyde etc.). It is also sensitive to Flourish Excel. If you have Anacharis in an aquarium in which you are dosing Flourish Excel we recommend using Flourish Excel every other day rather than daily.
> ...


I wish I found this thread sooner... My anacharis are all dying after using excel.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Be careful with other plants too - it will SOMETIMES melt Monosolenium tenerum (pellia). Recently I actually had it melt my jungle val. Once it recovered though the val seemed much more resistant and I haven't had any trouble dosing Excel after the recovery. I did the "new tank" dose - most likely what caused the big meltdown.


----------



## Alexplosive (Mar 24, 2006)

I will never be using it again thats for sure...


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

stcyrwm said:


> My anacharis does well with recommended dosing of Excel but has some problems at higher dosing. I've read many times of folks having varying experiences.


This is my experience as well. Regular dose without the huge initial dose didn't hurt the anacharis at all. It did cause all my corkscrew vals to melt back to stumps, but they are slowly recovering.


----------



## randy0319 (Sep 29, 2010)

wow...I just bought some anacharis and didn't realize that it was also called elodia...I am dosing with a baby dropper 2 squirts every two or three days... I'll try to keep you guys updated on if it melts...Im a beginner as well...ALERT!! I bought ghost(bubblegum shrimp) as well for some fish bowl experiments. NO FLOURSIH EXCEL FOR THEM EITHER! too much copper and other metals. I had named them as "the crew of the U.S.S. Enterprise"..."their dead Jim...all dead"...I only have one group left in an excel free tank. May the live long and prosper. (sorry I just couldn't resist).


----------

